# Smoky Mountain Gnome Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

View attachment 25016
View attachment 25018
This gnome topper started out as a piece of sassafras from a state park in Indiana, He was roughed out last week while we were in a campground in the Cherokee National Forest just east of Smoky Mountain National Park. He's back home in Indiana waiting for this wood carver to finish him off and find him a stick to go hiking with,

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not sure how I missed this until now. Good looking gnome Mark!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This gnome is just about done, at least the whittle work. I intend to stain his hat with a gunstock oil stain then finish off the rest with Natural Danish Oil. That is the plan anyway but it also depends on the colors of the stick I find to put him on.

Thanks for lookin'
mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The gnome is done for now, that is till I find a suitable stick to attach him to. More than likely I will stain the hat with a gunstock colored stain then use natural Danish oil on the face and the bark. I have a good looking maple staff prepped that may do the job on this one. Looking for a stain color that will match the reddish colored sassafras bark.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking good Mark Nice Job on the Gnome, like the eyes.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks good!


----------

